# Matzo Kugel with Apples



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

Creamy Matzo-Apple Kugel
Courtesy of The Second Avenue Deli Cookbook by Sharon Lebewohl and Rena Bulkin, Villard, 1999

2 tablespoons plus 2 teaspoons unsalted butter 
4 McIntosh apples, peeled, cored, and cut into 3/4-inch slices, 1/4-inch thick 
1/2 cup raisins 
1/2 cup sliced blanched almonds 
10 squares plain unsalted matzo 
4 eggs, beaten 
2 cups sour cream 
1/2 cup whipped cream cheese 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Softened butter for greasing pan 
Confectioners' sugar

Melt 2 tablespoons of the butter in a large skillet and saute apple 
slices on high heat, stirring occasionally, until soft and lightly browned. Remove to a large bowl 
with a slotted spoon. Add 2 teaspoons butter to the skillet, lower heat to medium, and quickly saute 
raisins and almonds, stirring constantly. Be careful not to burn them. Add to bowl with apples, and 
set aside. 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Place matzo squares in another large bowl, and run cool water over them 
to soften. Crumble the matzo, and drain in a colander. Return drained matzo to bowl. 

Combine eggs with matzo and stir well. In another bowl, mix sour cream and cream cheese thoroughly. 
Then add it to the matzo mixture, along with sugar, cinnamon, salt, and fruit-nut mixture. Mix all 
ingredients thoroughly. 

Grease a 10-inch square Pyrex baking pan (or similar) with butter (use quite a bit), pour mixture 
into pan, and bake for 50 minutes or until top is a light golden brown. Let cool on counter. Loosen 
sides with a knife, place a large platter over the baking pan, and carefully turn the kugel out onto 
the platter. If any pieces stick in the pan, just put them in place. When cooled, sprinkle top with 
confectioners' sugar (best done through a sieve or sifter). YOu can serve this kugel warm (not hot) or at room temperature, but we like it best chilled in the refrigerator with the confectioners' 
sugar added just prior to serving.


----------



## MJ (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks good Debthecook!


----------

